# Bathing



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

everyday? no... maybe once a week? i usually try to go 4-6 weeks

their skin can get dry and you want to make sure the oils stay on their coat and skin.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're using a proper dog shampoo and conditioner (and not using heat to dry the dog), you won't do any harm. Still, every day seems quite excessive. Makes me wonder what your golden is up to. 

Also, it is important to dry the dog, as a dog that is constantly damp is a primo candidate for hotspots.


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Our 16wk old takes showers every few days. Most of the time we just give a thorough rinse (no shampoo) to get the dirt off and to continue getting him used to being in the shower and loving it. Once a week we use Earthbath Aloe shampoo. So far it has been working great!


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I gave my boy a bath 3 days in a row because he kept playing in the mud and a few days later he had a hotspot erupt I wouldn't do ore than once a week and make sure he is completely dry afterwards.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I sometimes have to bathe mine daily during mud season, and it is a pia( I have five of them!). I make sure to use pro gro conditioner if I have to do it. It is definitely too much for all involved lol Every two/three weeks should be fine for your pup


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

_no, as noted above_


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't do it every day, unless you have a good reason, such as covered in mud. I give Ella baths as needed. For her that's either when she starts to get a little smelly or has gotten dirty. I've given her more this summer than I did last fall and spring because she's been swimming more and getting into things, which makes her stink faster.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I bath my golden about once every 4-6 weeks.... Don't think every day would be great for their skin and could possibly make it more likely for them to develop hot spots. Not a vet, but that's what I think anyway


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder bathes all her dogs once a week, but with a shampoo made for show coats. I have been trying to do the same thing with Sailor, but usually end up more at ten days to two weeks. 

When it comes to puppies there are going to be weeks where you need to bath them everyday, maybe you can spot clean - like just wash his legs or butt depending on what is in need to be cleaned.


----------

